# What is the right age to start jumping a horse



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

4-5 is generally accepted as the earliest based on horse physiology.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

4-5 is actually the earliest to start RIDING them in regular work, based on horse physiology. 

Jumping - no earlier than 6-7, when their spines finally mature. Unfortunately, the competitive world wouldn't agree.  However, 3 is much too soon to start jumping. Shouldn't be doing more than light flatwork, if being ridden at all.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My belief is that 5 is the minimum. 

But just like all things, people's opinion varies. Given that most jumping horses are English style, and Emglish horses are started at 3-4, it wouldn't make a lot of sense to start any earlier.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think there is more to consider than just age. 

How often will you jump the horse?
How high will you jump the horse?
How heavy of "work" will the horse be put into?

It's not really the actual jumping that is hard on a young horse; it's just hard on them if you do a lot of it. 

Routinely you'll see high-end show jumping horses at young ages (2, 3, 4) being jumped over very high fences without a saddle or rider, to showcase their jumping ability as a prospect. 

Plus, you are going to do LOTS of work with ground poles before you ever actually set your horse over an actual jump. They have to learn to place their feet first and you need to train them. And that is something you can easily do when they are 3._ Can't run before you walk!

_I have no problem doing light work with a 2 or 3 year old horse, as long as the horse is mentally ready. I myself had plans to teach my (at the time) 4-year-old to start jumping (very low jumps) until I had to give him the year off with an unrelated injury. While you don't want to overwork a young horse; you don't need to "baby" them either.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Saranda said:


> 4-5 is actually the earliest to start RIDING them in regular work, based on horse physiology.
> 
> Jumping - no earlier than 6-7, when their spines finally mature. Unfortunately, the competitive world wouldn't agree.  However, 3 is much too soon to start jumping. Shouldn't be doing more than light flatwork, if being ridden at all.


Totally agree


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I started my mare with the jumping basics at four. Ground poles mostly, twice a week. Some raised cavalettis, no higher than six inches at first. Free jumped her up to two ft about twice a month, and only four-five times per session, just to get her familiar with take off spots. At five we started small crossrails, no higher than 18in, (once a week at most) mostly working on not rushing to the fence, holding her up around corners and learning flying lead changes. At six we started going higher, doing gymnastics, some small cross country stuff, once sometimes twice a week, never for more than half an hour. I topped her out at 3ft abd haven't bothered going any higher. It's best to teach it slow, never doing too much work at once, and putting the foundation down before trying to ramp up the game.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

While above I did say 4-5, I started my little guy over fences as a late 3yr old. He's got tonnes of jumping ability and loves it, and picked up all his flat work quickly so I started incorporating poles and cross rails into our work once or twice a week. He
so naturally talented so I didn't really need to school him over the fences themselves, and used them to reinforce other parts of flat. A less talented or coordinated horse, I likely wouldn't have done that. I wouldn't even jump my 6yr old because he doesn't have the flat yet. Now as a 5yr old, he and my trainer go for hacks 2x a week and pop around 2' courses and grids and he's a happy camper.

Exercising young horses is all about moderation. Most people just are terrible at moderation and that's when you end up with the 4yr old who are doing the 1.10s.


----------

